# MN Officials Oppose Liberal Season



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

State stands alone against waterfowl rule changes

BY CHRIS NISKANEN

Pioneer Press

The Minnesota Department of Natural Resources will face tough decisions after this week's meeting of top waterfowl biologists in Tunica, Miss.

Despite opposition from Minnesota, the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service recommended a liberal slate of waterfowl rules during meetings of the Mississippi Flyway Council, a 13-state consortium that helps determine waterfowl rules for states from Minnesota to Louisiana.

"There was not much opposition to (the liberal season), other than from Minnesota'' in the flyway, said Steve Cordts, Minnesota DNR waterfowl biologist.

Many Minnesota hunters have urged a more restrictive duck season after last year's duck kill, the worst in eight years. It puts the Minnesota DNR in the awkward position of possibly adopting a shorter season than other flyway states.

The federal recommendation is for a 60-day season and a six-duck daily limit. A moderate option, which Minnesota will consider, would be a 45-day season and a six-duck limit but with only one hen mallard allowed.

The Fish and Wildlife Service also ordered states to reduce their harvest of bluebills by 25 percent, which would require Minnesota to lower its bluebill limit from three to one bird daily or shorten the season. Last year's bluebill kill in Minnesota was the lowest ever.

"It will impact Minnesota (duck) hunters,'' Cordts said of the bluebill restrictions.

A proposal by Arkansas to ban motorized decoys, especially with spinning wings, in the entire flyway died in a subcommittee for lack of votes. Minnesota has also urged a flyway ban on the decoys, which are restricted in Minnesota because studies show they improve hunters' odds of killing ducks.

More debate on the decoys is expected Sunday, when the flyway council takes final votes on its season recommendations and adjourns.

Federal officials also have proposed a full pintail season with a one-bird bag limit and a 30-day canvasback season. Both species have seen declines in recent years, though pintails appeared to bounce back this year.

Minnesota has the nation's highest number of waterfowl hunters, and a rally last spring to improve wetlands and duck numbers attracted 5,000 people to the Capitol.

Chris Niskanen can be reached at [email protected] or 651-228-5524.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

WOW  . It sucks to be the guy calling the shots for the waterfowl seasons at the DNR! If they decide to go moderate half the state is going to be pizzed for being the only state in the flyway to do so, and if they go liberal half the state is going to be pizzed because "there aren't enough ducks to justify a liberal season."

I think lowering the limit on 'bills is probably the right thing to do. The 3 bird limit didn't do a lot to reduce the harvest and the population has shown no sign of recovery yet. I wonder if the Central flyway will have be required to lower the harvest 25% as well? I was under the impression that our population of 'bills is largely comprised of different birds.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

There is always the option of Hunters taking it upon themselves to go "Moderate". We often times see things that our wildlife professionals do not because we are in the fields probably more than they are. I guess it is all a personal choice.

Just a thought.

Bob


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Bob,

I've mentioned to a number of the Guys that we're going to have a little fun this Fall with the hunting.

Self limit of ducks to 4-5 per day instead of 6.
NO HEN MALLARDS - Period
ALL Hens shot (of all species) will have a $10.00 bounty placed on them. The money raised will go to DW. Hopefully not much money.

Might be fun to get the different groups to all do this for the Fall and see who can do the best job. Maybe a case of shells or something to the guy that shoots the least amount of hens for the season....to be given away at the Delta Banquet next Spring.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I guess Zettler is out!!!!!!    And you know that Ron "the con" will claim all the ducks whether he shoots them or not. so I guess that you and I should be ok Field hunter!!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I've mentioned to a number of the Guys that we're going to have a little fun this Fall with the hunting.


There is an understatement!!!!!! 8) 8)


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Ah, just like the good le days when the boys and I would trade flocks and put five bucks in a coffee can for every hen.


----------



## rollinriver (Feb 17, 2004)

SC is the only state in the atlantic flyway that doesn't take the liberal limits. For the past few years we have opted for 50 days and a 1 hen mallard limit. This is fine with me and I would be happy if they lowered the limit to 3 total ducks and a smaller # of days. It's the rare occasion that we fill a six duck limit and I'm overjoyed when I kill 3. You boys in ND should be counting your blessings that you have such good waterfowling in your state. My week in ND is what my yearly calendar revolves around. It's like I get to experience what heaven for the duckhunter will be like. Anyway, back to my point. It sounds like Minn. is trying to do what SC has done to an extent. It's just hard for me to see how it helps when only one state in the flyway does it. Maybe in a few years some others will jump on the bandwagon. BTW, if any of you boys are down south during the season I'd be glad to take you on a hunt in our waterfowlers paradise  . Then you'd see why we love and appreciate your great state's birds and hospitality.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

im all for shortening up the seasons and lowering the limits, but its not going to be any kind of wonder cure for the duck populations. with people constantly wanting worse and worse to build next to the water, and farmers scratching to get by and draining ponds and tilling grasslands to do it, there is no simple answer in sight. north dakota still holds a good number of ducks because the people arent so thick there. it seems to me that mn, at least in my general area, is in the middle of a steady increase. more houses being built, more land being developed, more fields being made. its not hard to see some of the main problems with the populations. how can you have lots of ducks when the ducks dont have anywhere to rest or eat or, most importantly, nest? and sure it would be great if everyone would try not to shoot hens and set their own personal limits under 6 ducks a person, but you have to remember, for every duck hunter at nodakoutdoors that really cares deeply about the birds that make fall our favorite season, there is a half dozen more that wouldnt think twice about pulling the trigger when they see a hen over their blocks. or that would shoot more than two wood ducks because they found a good hole that they keep flying into somewhere that they know they wont get checked. or whatever else you can think of that a good duck hunter wouldnt do. i think the first steps are to either get really serious about informing people about the need for support to get the government to help out, which could be hard because a 5000 person march at the capital didnt seem to get much done. or to get some SERIOUSLY big time private dollars into secureing land and basically turning it into private WPA's. both of those i know are not simple tasks, but i think along with dropped limits and the work of du, delta and other organizations something might finally start getting better. right now it seems like everyone is doing a whole lot of moaning and groaning about not getting any ducks, but nothing is being done to help it. someone needs to start spending money, and lots of it if anything is going to improve. i dont know who its going to be, or if it will be anyone at all, but we cant keep counting on wet springs and good hatches, because its to the point that all of that hardly matters anymore. land and water need to be secured for the birds, fields need to get put back into natural grasses, ponds need to be filled back in. but that is much easier said than done.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think we should put $5.00 towards our trailer fund for every hen shot and Zettler would have that baby paid off in one week of hunting ND!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

diver_sniper said:


> ...with people constantly wanting worse and worse to build next to the water, and farmers scratching to get by and draining ponds and tilling grasslands to do it, there is no simple answer in sight. north dakota still holds a good number of ducks because the people arent so thick there. it seems to me that mn, at least in my general area, is in the middle of a steady increase. more houses being built, more land being developed, more fields being made. its not hard to see some of the main problems with the populations. how can you have lots of ducks when the ducks dont have anywhere to rest or eat or, most importantly, nest?...


diver sniper -
Same problems here in Michigan. Some of the famed great lakes waterfowling spots...Saginaw Bay, Lake St. Clair, etc...are really in trouble due to habitat loss, development, wetland drainage, etc. We're losing wetlands in the upper great lakes at an alarming rate. Also, the entire great lakes system water levels have been in a low cycle since the late 90's, and the latest craze among shoreline landowners is mowing the vegetation along the beaches!!! Mother nature intended low water as a way of regrowing habitat and food sources, but in our infinite wisdom, humans believe they know better. Darn near every buildable lake lot in southern lower Michigan is developed in some fashion, and I imagine it's the same in Minnesota. I only hope development of every little pothole in North Dakota does not happen in my lifetime. :lost: Unfortunately what's already happened in the highly populated and developed states of the upper midwest, like Michigan, Minnesota, Wisconsin, etc. is only a sign of things to come for other parts of the country. Development and destruction of wetlands is a natural progression as more rural parts of the country, like North Dakota, become populated.

The root problem nationwide is you have people today who don't understand the importance of wetlands in the overall scheme of things, including our legislators. The more people you get, the more development takes place, and the worse off we are. Thank God for organizations like DU, Delta, PF, etc. or we would be much worse off.


----------

